# how much should I charge for clipping????



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

20 bucks


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

$20???? that doesn't seem like alot. I cant even buy a bottle of cleaner and coolent for that much.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

The going rate here is about $50. Professionals charge around $100-$150. It all depends on your area, though.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I do it for $70.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well, I would think 30-40 dollars would be more than reasonable for a full body clip on a horse; I know of people who do that 'professionally' and trust me, 40 dollars is cheap!!! I groom dogs, and 40$ doesn't even cover the cost to groom a small dog!! So yeah...Charge for your time atleast!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ok thanks you guys thats sound way beter than $20. I think I will start at $55 and nagotiate because the girl that owns her is 14. I dont waat to take advantage as I said before but as mom2pride said at least charge for my time


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

My trainer charges $130. This seems to be pretty standard around here.


----------



## Cowgurl060405 (Jun 7, 2009)

I clipped a bunch of horses when I was in college and for a full clip on a well behaved horse I charged 75. If the horse was a handfull and it took me longer, I would charge more depending on how much extra time I had to take.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

We charge about $100 for a full clip. It's a lot of work, lots of time, and wear and tear on your clippers! PLUS oil and coolube, etc. Make sure it's worth your while!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

$60 at the very least. Clipping isn't the easiest job =) $20? No way. lol


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It's $100 at my barn, yay for having thin coated TB, lol


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

upnover said:


> We charge about $100 for a full clip. It's a lot of work, lots of time, and wear and tear on your clippers! PLUS oil and coolube, etc. Make sure it's worth your while!


BINGO.

Time and wear and tear on your clippers - and your body.

I would also have them sign a release. Horses can move at the wrong time and WHOOPS there goes a chunk of forelock - or hide. You do not need to be 3/4 done and have them decide not to pay you for some reason!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd say anywhere from $75-110 is good.  Even more, if needed. It really depends on the job- 'cause it can take awhile.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in BC, Canada. And around here body clips are around $100 or more. I've never heard of anyone charging less than at the cheapest $80.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks so very much every one for your advice


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd say about 50-70 bucks! Because the horse is probably used to always being clipped because afterall it does have cushings!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

actualy she has never been cliped in her life and she is almost 30.


----------

